# Netzteil wie rum einbauen?



## El-Pucki (5. April 2014)

Bitte seid mir jetzt nicht böse für die Frage aber ich hab grade keinen Plan wie rum ich das Netzteil einbauen soll, also soll er Lüfter nach unten oder nach oben zeigen
Ich hab ein Fractal Define R4, das netzteil kommt nach unten. Es sind im Boden auch Gitter und Staubfilter nur Frage ich mich, wird das nicht tierisch heiß unter dem Gehäuse? 
Wenn ich den Lüfter nach oben mache, pustets direkt aufe Graka.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2014)

Technisch gesehen ist es bei einem modernen Netzteil völlig wurscht wie rum man es einbaut, üblicherweise wird das Netzteil in Gehäusen in denen es unten verbaut ist aber mit dem Lüfter nach unten (Richtung Staubfilter/Gitter) verbaut.

Und nein, es wird nicht tierisch heiß, die Effizienz moderner Netzteile ist so hoch dass da (je nach PC) nur 20 oder 30 W im Spielebetrieb abgeführt werden müssen, das geht problemlos (zur Not sogar ganz ohne Lüfter).


----------



## El-Pucki (5. April 2014)

Wenn ich n Brandloch in dem teuren Vorwerkteppich hab, dann is hier Achterbahn 

Ne Spaß beiseite, ich danke dir für die Antwort


----------



## Hatuja (5. April 2014)

Normalerweise saugen Netzteile die Luft über den Lüfter ein und pusten sie nach hinten raus.

Ich würde das Netzteil daher mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbauen. Erstens wurde das Netzteil wahrscheinlich so konzipiert, andererseits würde es ggf. der Grafikkarte sonnst einen teil der Frischluft wegsaugen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2014)

Das Netzteil pustet nicht auf deinen Teppich 

Der Lüfter bläst Luft ins innere des NTs die dann nach hinten abgegeben wird (sonst wäre der Staubfilter arg sinnlos wenn er den Staub davon abhält das Gehäuse zu verlassen ). Hier gehts einfach darum dass die Luft nicht komplett "steht" im NT, ein ganz sachter Zug reicht da schon aus (deswegen drehen die Lüfter in guten NTs auch mit unhörbar leisen Geschwindigkeiten).


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

Lüfterblätter sind meist gekrümmt, so dass sie nur in eine Richtung wirklich arbeiten können.

Ganz ab davon: Ich würde ein Netzteil niemals so verbauen, dass dort Schrauben und ähnliches rein fallen könnten. Also immer Lüfter unten, bei 'Top Blow Lüftern'...


----------



## facehugger (5. April 2014)

Hmmm, eigentlich spielt es eher weniger eine Rolle wie rum der Trafo eingepflanzt wird und abbrennen wird sicherlich nix Die aktuelle PCGH-Print meinte dazu übrigens, das der PC deutlich leiser wird, wenn das NT mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut wird. Und das bei identischer Hardwarekonfiguration...

Ich zitiere mal kurz: _

"auffällig ist allerdings, zeigt der Ventilator des Energiespenders nach oben, läuft das gesamte System deutlich ruhiger. Da sich dies nicht durch die automatisch geregelten Drehzahlen am CPU- und Grafikkartenkühler erklären lässt, vermuten wir, das die Belüftung des NT`s selbst den Unterschied macht. Möglicherweise sorgt der Propeller am Gehäuseboden für Verwirbelungen oder muss schneller rotieren, da er dort nur wenig Luft einsaugen kann..._"

*wenn* Lautstärke eine Rolle spielt, könnte das evtl. das Zünglein an der Waage sein. Vielleicht einfach mal selbst ausprobieren

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

Gibt nur 2 Erklärungen dafür:
a) mieses Gehäuse mit fiesen Luftlöchern für das Netzteil
b) mieser/kaputter Lüfter im Netzteil...


----------



## facehugger (5. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt nur 2 Erklärungen dafür:
> a) mieses Gehäuse mit fiesen Luftlöchern für das Netzteil
> b) mieser/kaputter Lüfter im Netzteil...


Die haben für den Test jeweils ein Bitfenix Shinobi Window und ein Fractal R4 (gedämmt) verwendet und mit unterschiedlicher Lüfterbestückung versehen. Also kann von miesen Towern keine Rede sein. Das restliche Testsystem bestand aus:


i7-4770k
EKL Alpenföhn Wasser / Scythe Grand Kama Kross 2 oder Thermalright Macho Revision A
Asus Z87 DeLuxe
2 x 8GB Geil DDR3-1866
R9 290X Referenzdesign / Powercolor R9 290X PCS+
Intel-SSD 40GB
Be quiet Pure Power L8 500W
Lüfter: Be quiet Dark Wings 120/140mm
die Luftschaufler wurden durch eine Lamptron FC-6 gesteuert, der CPU-Kühler durch das Board geregelt. Nur falls es dich interessiert...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

Hab mal geschaut. Beide haben ein eher nicht so tolles Lochblech unter dem Netzteil...
Daher ists wohl etwas lauter, mit Lüfter unten...


----------



## Erokimus (5. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab mal geschaut. Beide haben ein eher nicht so tolles Lochblech unter dem Netzteil... Daher ists wohl etwas lauter, mit Lüfter unten...




Kannst du mir sagen wie die Luftlöcher vom cm storm stryker sind? Kann sowas nicht beurteilen . Bei Bild 1 sind die Löcher , bei Bild 2 siehst du die staubfilter vom Gehäuse .

Sorry an den TE für die Unterbrechung


----------



## facehugger (5. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab mal geschaut. Beide haben ein eher nicht so tolles Lochblech unter dem Netzteil...
> Daher ists wohl etwas lauter, mit Lüfter unten...


Hmmm. Kann man nun sagen, das es von der Lautstärke egal ist, wie rum man das NT verbaut oder nicht? Würde mich auch interessieren... Kann´s ja ebenfalls mal testen

Gru


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

Erokimus schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wie die Luftlöcher vom cm storm stryker sind? Kann sowas nicht beurteilen . Bei Bild 1 sind die Löcher , bei Bild 2 siehst du die staubfilter vom Gehäuse .
> Sorry an den TE für die Unterbrechung


Da ist relativ viel im Wege, wenn du ein Netzteil da einbaust...
Aber eigentlich ist das auch kein allzu großes Problem...



facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm. Kann man nun sagen, das es von der Lautstärke egal ist, wie rum man das NT verbaut oder nicht? Würde mich auch interessieren... Kann´s ja ebenfalls mal testen
> Gruß


 Hängt halt vom Gehäuse ab. Und wie sehr das ganze dem Netzteil im Wege ist.


----------



## facehugger (5. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hängt halt vom Gehäuse ab. Und wie sehr das ganze dem Netzteil im Wege ist.


Ist ja durchaus im Bereich des möglichen, das ein auf den Kopf gestellter Lüfter in der Beziehung eher suboptimal ist. Naja, werd es mal durchprobieren. Zu diesem Thema hab ich ürigens noch nix wirklich aussagekräftiges gefunden. Vielleicht ist es ja auch wie mit so vielen Dingen, viel "Lärm" um nix...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja auch wie mit so vielen Dingen, viel "Lärm" um nix...


 Definitiv...
Würd sagen, dass der Unterschied nicht soo groß ist, aber vorhanden sein kann, unter gewissen Umständen.
Und dass es halt mal so und mal so sein kann, je nach Situation, verbauter Hardware, wie das ganze eingebaut wird usw...

Ein negatives Beispiel wäre zum Beispiel ein e GTX 8800 (G80), die direkt überm Netzteil eingebaut ist, Lüfter nach oben wäre hier etwas suboptimal, da die Luft von der GraKa direkt ins NT geblasen werden würde, was daher auch etwas mehr aufdrehen wird...


----------

